# Remy Presas



## Skarbromantis (Aug 27, 2002)

I noticed that this Modern Arnis is dedicated to Remy Presas, good job guys, I was already pissed that Inside Kung Fu put a JKD master on the cover and in the corner a small line that announced his passing, what a bunch of bull, he should have gotten the cover and every cover that month, good job guys, even though I dont study Arnis, I can appreciate the theories and training techniques that RP shared with the rest of the world.

RP rest in peace.

Skard1


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2002)

On the plus side they continue to print letters concerning the matter.


----------

